# return to SA



## stephen (Mar 23, 2008)

i am thinking about returning to SA with my wife and need to know what to do as far as residency is concerned


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

When you say "returning" I assume you mean that you are South African. Or were you just there before as an expat? It will probably depend on both your nationality and that of your wife. 

Best place to start would be the South African Embassy or (better) Consulate in the country where you are now living. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stephen (Mar 23, 2008)

*Hi Bev*

Bev Thanks for your prompt reply. the story is i arrived in sa as a child and had dual nationality dd national service an all that basicslly an SA citezen with al the correct id docs.etc i decided to try thr uk ou for a while but ust came here didnt fill any forms or anything . still have my id and am now married to a uk citizen , i thought i could just move back and register for tax and go on like that but it was my wife that i needed to now about , however you have mentioned these sites and i will have a look at them to find out more . many many thanks for your reply 
regards 
Stephen


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Stephen,unless she is an Eskom Engineer she will be unable to work until she has a Permanent residence Permit.
With SA Home Affairs being the disaster it is that could take a year or two.
You will find work (only 6% of the white population is unemployed or unemployable) especially as an Artisan.
If you are a degreed person you will find work but probably not advancement as the Affirmative Action starts with Black Female, Disabled at the top and then works through all the tiers to White Male , not disabled at the very bottom.


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

stephen said:


> i am thinking about returning to SA with my wife and need to know what to do as far as residency is concerned


Hi Stephen, please let me know if I can be of any assistance to you.


----------

